# Wie skill ich meine Zauberin richtig?



## SeelenGeist (7. Juli 2008)

Huhu, Gesellschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nun eine Zauberin erstellt und wollte den Talentbaum "Blitz" versuchen.
Ich habe 5 Punkte, also bis Level 6, in Combo-Blitze gesteckt und kam nun schon ins verzweifeln. :S
Was soll ich dann nehmen? Dieses Statikfeld oder Telekinese und wie soll ich weiterhin skillen?
Wäre über eine Antwort sehr froh, denn ich möchte mich nicht gerne verskillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

hmmm. blizzmagierin, kenn ich mich nicht so genau aus blitz ist halt ein etwas seltsamer schaden, er kann voll reinhauen oder auch gar nichts machen, 
dafür hat sie verdammt gute spells die einem das leben erleichtern. feuer war lustig, 
vor allem ist da der spell der deine manareggeneration steigert, 
den braucchst du unbedingt, ansonsten müssen dir leider andere helfen.


----------



## Dôpefish (7. Juli 2008)

skill einfach die bonis von blitzschlag auf 20. und halt blitzschlag. dann machste nach bedarf eis rüstung. nach lust und laune wärme kA was für items du hast wegen dem mana haushalt. ansonsten dürfte das geklärt sein^^


----------



## Ragaron (7. Juli 2008)

combo max
nova max
blitzschlag max
ketten max
blitzbeherrschung max
stärke so viel wie für monarch
geschick  max block
rest leben
mana 0


----------



## Ragaron (7. Juli 2008)

mana bekommst durch equip  und wenn dann mal nen pot
das was über hast kannst du in wärme stecken also wenn 99 bist^^


----------



## Terratec (7. Juli 2008)

Spielst du battle.net oder offline? Wenn du offline (also Singleplayer) spielst würde ich auf jeden Fall VIEL in Wärme investieren, und den Rest größtenteils aufheben, da bei der Zauberin die richtig guten Spells leider erst recht "spät" kommen. Frostsphäre (oder so) ist einer der besten Spells und sollte meiner Meinung nach richtig dick geskillt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (7. Juli 2008)

wollte er net blitz skillen ???


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele im Battle-Net und bin nun leicht verwirrt.
Also.. ich soll Combo-Blitze, Blitzschlag und Kettenblitz maxen, warum nova und so..?
Kein Mana skillen? Also aufem Standard lassen, wie am Anfang, aber als Zauberin? Oo
Ich kapiere leider nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (7. Juli 2008)

Du kannst natürlich trotzdem weiterhin deine Blitze skillen, allerdings würde ich für eine gewissen Manaregeneration davor in Wärme skillen. Ansonsten bekommt man bei Bossen nämliche irgendwann ziemliche Probleme, da einem dei Tränke ausgehen. Und in Diablo ist es so, dass wenn man lvl 30 ist, man überall die Endskills ausbilden kann. Von jedem Baum. Daher kannst du auch deine Blitze machen, und trotzdem die Frostsphäre skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ob du das machst ist natürlich deine Sache, aber ich habe es als bester Zauber des Magiers empfunden. Da du im Battlenet spielst, musst du nicht so viel in Wärme skillen, weil du nicht der einzige bist, der Schaden macht. Aber ein Magier ohne Mana...vielleicht spielst du ja WoW und weißt was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (7. Juli 2008)

les mal was bei kettenblitzschlag steht
dann weißt du warum du nova skillen sollst


----------



## pocco (7. Juli 2008)

Hast Du schon mal gegoogelt? Oder bist du nur zu D2 gekommenweil es jetzt bei Buffed eine Rubrik dafür gibt^

Es gibt mehrere Webseiten die voll mit Guides  zu D2 sind. Webseiten, die es zudem seit mittlerweile 4-5 Jahren gibt und deren Informationsgehalt zum Thema D2 sehr schlecht zu toppen ist! Wie z.b. diablo3.ingame.de

Zum Thema Skillung und Equip einer Sorc schaust du am besten hier:
MF Sorc Guide .. inkl. 1x1 des Farmens


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. Juli 2008)

pocco, Buffed-Mitglieder sind stehts in den Foren unterwegs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hire bekomme ich sicherlich immer eine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Terratec (7. Juli 2008)

@pocco Dein Link zu dem Sorc Guide, wäre für SeelenGeist wahrscheinlich recht schwer verständlich. Irgendwie ist diese "Anleitung" nämlich mehr für Leute ausgelegt die schon mindestens einen Char auf 99 haben, und sich dafür interressieren wie man am meisten Loot rausholen kann.^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> @pocco Dein Link zu dem Sorc Guide, wäre für SeelenGeist wahrscheinlich recht schwer verständlich. Irgendwie ist diese "Anleitung" nämlich mehr für Leute ausgelegt die schon mindestens einen Char auf 99 haben, und sich dafür interressieren wie man am meisten Loot rausholen kann.^^


Genau das sehe ich auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuviel unverständlich und zu viel.
Ich habe nur ein hauch Ahnung, also:
- Den Söldner aus Akt2 nehmen mit Macht Aura
- Viel auf Mana gehen, dann auf Energieschild umsteigen
- Alles was Kettenblitz durch Bonuse verstärkt skillen

So ungefähr richtig?


----------



## mihandro (7. Juli 2008)

hier mal nen link zu einen wirklich leicht verständlichen blitzsorc-guide

http://diablo3.ingame.de//tips/guides/show...=162&page=1

- nie statuspunkte in den manahaushalt investieren
- über dem söldner steht im guide alles (s. 11)
- und ja immer die sogenannten "synergien" unter den jeweiligen spells skillen


----------



## pocco (7. Juli 2008)

.. lv99 brauchst dazu nicht. zudem die meisten chars spätestens bei 90-96 ausgeskillt sind und danach lohnt der Aufwand nicht mehr .. und selbst 10 level tiefer kannst du den ganzen Content dir erschließen, vorrausgesetzt du kann den char bedienen und hat sinniges equip. Es ist nicht wie in wow .. wobei das char bedienen können da auch viele nicht .. ich fürchte sogar mehr als in d2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn der guide doch etwas zu kompliziert ist, dazu steht vorn dran so etwas wie ein index .. ich denke man findet damit dann schon was man sucht.
So muss man nicht alles lesen, sprich es reicht der bereich der skillung .. der das geschrieben hat, hat sich da schon müh gegeben.

Die Blitz/Kettenblitz Zauberin guide ist als link im bereits geposteten unter den varianten:
(im übrigen das original zu mihandro's link) > Die Blitz/Kettenblitz Zauberin
Unter punkt 4. steht dann da: "Wie empfiehlt es sich, die Skillpunkte zu verteilen" .. also was will man mehr.

Alternativ das Forum der Zauberinnen, da finden sich ggf. noch ein paar einfache Tipps. 
> Zauberinnen Turm

ps. Warum ich dir das kompliziertere verlinkt habe? 
Du wollte eine optimale Skillung und das buffed team ist weder gott noch zockt es seit 5 jahren D2 und hat sicher auch nicht alle Skillvarianten der Zauberin getestet. Dagegen tummeln sich in dem verlinkten Forum seit mindestens 5 jahren die deutschen D2 Spieler .. somit kannst du da auch garantiert konstruktivste Antworten aus persönlicher Erfahrung erwarten .. und ebenso vernünftige Guides und in diesem steht einfach alles zur D2-Sorc drin .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. gut viell war es etwas viel für den Anfang ..


*Aggro hüpf hüpf* 

ps zusammenfassend: 
wie mihando z.t. schon sagt 
stats: energie wird in der regel nie geskillt, staerke bei einer sorc auch nur minimal, so das man sein hemdchen tragen kann, geschick skillt man bisschen mit um ggf. maxblock zu erreichen (was schon sinnvoll ist) .. rest geht in vita .. wie viel von was steht eigendlich auch im guide 
merc: ja den offensiven aus act2 alptraum = macht
skills: synergien, in der regel ja, aber siehe dazu besser im guide nach

ach und damit ich nun nicht ganz der buh-mann bin, kannst ja mal level sagen ggf. hab ich was an items für kleine zauberinnen übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. Juli 2008)

Ich werde wohl neu anfangen müssen, da ich nun einige Sachen mehr weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren bin ich noch am überlegen, wie ich genau die Blitzschlag/Kettenblitz Zauberin mache.


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich empfehle dir auf Eis zu skillen (Frostsphäre > all), is enfach der beste AoE Zauber meiner Meinung. Hatte sowohl Blitz als auch Eis. Wenn du Eis nehmen willst skille einfach Frostblitz um Frostsphäre zu pushen, eben Frostsphäre, Eisbeherrschung, Wärme/Energierüstung/Teleport/Eisrüstung dann den Rest rein, finde ich sowohl für Solo als auch Grp-play super.


----------



## pocco (7. Juli 2008)

jetzt verwirrst ihn ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im prinzip ist es egal welche, ob blitz oder eis. eis hat halt den vorteil, dass die monster zudem noch verlangsamt werden. dann kommt allerdings die frage ob man wegen der vielen eis immunen nich doch noch feuer dazu nimmt .. 

es wird immer einen boss am ende (spprich in hölle) geben wo man später seltener hin geht, da er gegen den schaden den man allein austeilt immun ist .. lass ihn erst mal anfangen, viell. gefällt ihm am ende eh ein anderer char besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihandro (7. Juli 2008)

naja viel überlegen muss man da eigentlich nicht. 1 punkt in wärme/feuerbaum + 1 punkt in die frostrüstung/eisbaum.
rest in den blitzbaum, hauptspell pushen und synergien auskillen. fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (7. Juli 2008)

er will aber Blitz skillen und nicht Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und außerdem: Blizzard rult viel mehr wie Frostspähre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (8. Juli 2008)

Okay, dass mit den Talenten habe ich nun verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kommt ich mit den Statuspunkten durcheinander. Es gibt 3 Arten, Blockdex (?), Energieschild und voll auf Leben.
Wenn ich Energieschild nehm, muss ich auch Telekinese um 20 Punkte verbessern, wodurch es dann aber weniger Schaden für Kettenblitz gibt. 
Also ist die beste Wahl und am einfachsten Blockdex. 
Str nur so viel, wie die Rüstung benötigt.
Geschicklichkeit fast alles, wodurch man später 75% ausweichen hat.
Leben kaum was, weil Ausweichen vorhanden ist.
Und Mana etwas, oder?


----------



## Nelia (8. Juli 2008)

http://diablo3.ingame.de//tips/guides/show...=162&page=1


----------



## pocco (8. Juli 2008)

Wie Nelia schon sagt steht in Ihrem Link unter *6.1. Die Statung* .. man muss die Guides dann schon auch mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei du jedoch darfst jedoch *Energie nicht mit Energieschild verwechseln*.
Energieschild ist ein Skill und in Energie kommen ggf. Statuspunkte die dir jedoch für anderes fehlen könnten.
Ich persönlich habe in Energie nie Statuspunkte gesetzt, da diese recht schnell über Items kommen und ich dann lieber die Stats in Leben (vita) gesetzt habe. Alternativ kann man sich dann anfangs auch einen Charm (Zauber) mit Mana ins inventar stecken, oder einen Ring mit viel mana und manaleach anziehen. Du findestens übrigens eher einen Ring mit mana als mit Geschick oder Stärke .. denn Ringe mit über 40 Mana gibt es oft dagegen mit über 10 Stärke oder Geschick fast nie.

*Stärke* werden es so ca 100. Auf 156 für "Spirit" (Runenwort) in einem Monarchen (Schild) würde ich nicht gehen sondern zusehen das über Items zu lösen, zumal ich als Zauberin sowieso eher das Runenwort "Rheim" in einem Schild verwenden würde und das am besten später in einem Trollnest (benötigt 106 Stärke), kann man anfangs auch ein kleineres nehmen die runen sind nicht so teuer.

*Geschick* werden es wie man im Guide liest so 200 - 225, wobei man dass immer bisschen mitskillt und nicht gleich vollauf skillen muss, man wächst ja auch erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Energie* wie gesagt ist auch Geschmackssache .. versuch erst mal ohne, und entscheide dann.

*Vita* kannst/musst du dann ab lv 25/30 mitskillen vorher ist es bisschen egal da man ja eh die lv bis 25 sehr gut in der gruppe pushen kann. Ach ja Ausweichen ersetzt nicht leben .. es gibt kein 100% Ausweichen und bei zu wenig leven ist ein Hit = ein tot .. das macht dann nicht wirklich spass. Im gegenteil Profispieler skillen fast kein Geschick .. die reagieren lieber selbst mit der Maus und weichen aus (siehe sogenannte vita only sorc).
(der char wo man kaum leben skillt ist die bogenamazone (bowie) .. das hat dann aber andere gründe, denn bei ihr ist geschick = schaden)

Ganz gut beschrieben steht das Statuspunkte verteilen aber auch hier im > "irgendwie nicht ganz so komplizierten Sorc-Guide" unter *5. Verteilung der Statuspunkte* (einfach auch mal runterskrollern) .. somit dürften dann die Fragen auch geklärt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum Level pushen* (falls das noch unklar):
Wenn du glück hast rusht dich einer erst mal komplett durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. könnte ich btw auch machen ..
Levelpush erfolgt dann bis lv15 durch tristruns, bis lv20 durch sogenannte tombruns in act2, bis lv25 cowruns, und ab 25 baalruns .. ahnen geht ab lv20 und bringt auch einen lv .. in alptraum wechselt man dann mit lv45 oder besser 50. Dort geht Ahnen ab 40 .. Ballruns ist ganz sinnvoll bis 70, zumal der Ahnenquest in Hölle lv70 (oder war es 60?!) benötigt. Und so ist man huschdiewusch groß und brauch nur noch paar Items .. In Ballruns Hölle verrichtet man jedoch mit unter lv70 nicht viel deswegen bin ich dort nicht so scharf auf runs mit so kleinen chars ..

noch fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHiZò.Ó (8. Juli 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht ganz!
Habe 2 1/2 jahre gespielt davon 2 Jahre erfolgreich einen clan geleitet! vor allem PvP!

- Söldner Akt 2 Frostaura! so kansst du auch unbesorgt telen [Teleportieren] und macht die gegner langsamer!
- Auf jedenfall MANA und omg nur kein geschick [dex] skillen str nur soviel mit eq das es für einnen Spirit monarchen reicht!
- BLITZSCHLAG maxen und natürlich auch Energieschild  maxen +1 auf telekinese und vergiss die synergie zu BLITZSCHLAG  nicht! solltest aber dennoch aufpassen das du nciht zu wenig leben geskillt hast!
 - Was seht nützlich ist is wenn du +1 auf FROSTRÜSTUNG skillst da der skill distanzangriffe komplett verschlucken kann!
- kleiner tipp: Versuche irgendwie an das Runenwort Unendlichkeit / Infinity ran zukommen! ISt nur für deinen Merc aber diese Stangenwaffe hat eine aura die BLITZIMUNE monster nicht mehrImun sein lässt und du sie trozdem killen kannst! wenn du das nach einer weile alles beherschst dann wird die Sorc ganz schön rocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stats meiner alten Blitzsorc ( ImP]HeRsIlIa ):
57k Blitz dmg
2,8k life
4,7k Mana

Gute alte zeiten!^^  "Schwärm" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter! HD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (8. Juli 2008)

pocco schrieb:


> jetzt verwirrst ihn ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ihc mich erinnere Waren Bosse niemals Immun gegen irgend eine Art von Element / Zauber




ScHiZò.Ó schrieb:


> Nicht ganz!
> Habe 2 1/2 jahre gespielt davon 2 Jahre erfolgreich einen clan geleitet! vor allem PvP!
> 
> - Söldner Akt 2 Frostaura! so kansst du auch unbesorgt telen [Teleportieren] und macht die gegner langsamer!
> ...



Schöner Tip an Infinity zu kommen aber du weisst schon wie Teuer das ist oder? ... Zumal da grad Ladder reset war und dann sind die Preise anfänglich wieder STARK oben vor allem für die Highrunes etc ... 

Also lieber Low lvl runenwörter 

Einsicht / Insight für Merc
Stone / Rüstung für Merc
Geist / Spirit für Waffe und / oder Schild
Überlieferung / Lore für Helm
Verstohlenheit / Stealth als Rüstung ... sind alles Tip Top runenwört mit runen die auch ne hohe dropchance hat ...


----------



## pocco (8. Juli 2008)

@ masaeN:
Die Runenwort Tips sind sinnvoll, es gibt noch n paar nette mehr aber das kommt dann schon nach und nach..
eine Übersicht zum schmökern gibt es hier: > Runenworte auf indiablo

Zum Thema Bosse und Immun: 
Kann sein dass die "normalen" Bosse selbst nicht immun sind (mit ausnahme derer der Hellfirequestreihe und des DiabloClones) aber das ganze Bündel Adds was da so um manche Bösschen drumherum lungert sowie die sonstigen normalen, rare + unique Monster die es so in Hölle gibt sind garantiert gegen irgend etwas immun. 
Aber am Ende wird man auch für immune seine Taktiken entwickeln, so lasse ich z.B (bei meiner Tappse = Fallen Assasine) die blitz und feuer immunen einfach von meinem merc erledigen, und werfe damit er es einfacher hat noch ein bisschen den Schattenmantel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten Ihr versucht einfach mal mit ner IceSorc die Gräfin in Hölle killen, dann wisst ihr schon was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid doch nicht immer so Pfennigfuchser um Detais  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ ScHiZò.Ó
das was du da als anfänger sorc empfielst habe ich in meinem letzten post kurz als "vita only sorc" erwähnt, die empfehle ich keinem newbie sondern einem der den char beherrscht. Zudem ist eine PVP-Skillung auch in d2 was anderes als eine für vordergründigen PVM gebrauch. Und einer Sorc unbedingt einen Monarchen mit dem runenwort "Spirit" zu verpassen empfinde ich ebenso als fragwürdig. Aber Meinungen sind bekanntlich verschieden.

Sicher muss man Geschick nicht auf 200 staten und Stärke nicht auf 100 wenn man sich bisschen schlau macht und mal schaut was für stats einem die items die man benutzen möchte so bescheren .. aber das sind werte die am Ende sinnvoll sind .. und da man als sorc bisschen lebenspolster auch haben sollte (so ca. 800), sollte man dafür auch paar stats übrig haben. Btw, man kann übrigens immer alles anders machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum Merc zitiere ich einfach nur den Guide, denn es haben beide Vorteile:
_- *Heiliger Frost Aura (Defensiv / Alptraum)*
besonders wenn man keinen Kälteschaden austeilt ist diese Aura sehr stark und Trotz in der Defensivwirkung deutlich überlegen, da die Gegner deutlich langsamer sind. Auch wenn als Kältezauberin ist diese Aura noch gut, da auch immune Gegner eingefroren werden.
- *Macht Aura (Offensiv / Alptraum)*
mein persöhnlicher Favorit, da immune Gegner deutlich schneller getötet werden und der Söldner auch länger lebt, da er mehr Leben absaugt. Spielt man in einer Party freuen sich unsere physischen Mitstreiter auch darüber._

Sind beide nur in act2 Alptraum zu haben, und man kann sich jetzt (seit patch 1.11) auch später nen anderen holen, da man sie nicht mehr mitleveln muss. Dürft nur nicht vergessen ihnen Rüssi und Waffe abzunehmen bevor ihr euch nen neuen kauft .. sonst ist der Kram weg. 

Zu ner Blitzsorc passen beide zu ner ice sorc eher der mit Machtaura ..
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: Frostaura wenn er blocken und verlangsamen soll .. Machtaura für mehr dmg.


----------



## mihandro (8. Juli 2008)

max block bekommt man auch sehr gut wenn man sich das sturmschild besorgt.

Sturmschild / Stormshield
Monarch

Verteidigung: 406 - 519
Blocken: 67% - 77%
Schlagschaden: 12 - 34
Benötigte Stärke: 156
Benötigtes Level: 73
+3.75 zu Verteidigung pro Level
Schaden reduziert um 35%
+30 zu Stärke
Unzerstörbar
35% Schnelleres Blocken
Blitz-Widerstand +25%
25% erhöhte Chance beim Blocken
Kälte-Widerstand +60%
Angreifer erleidet Blitz-Schaden von 10

prob hierbei viel stärke wird verlangt. sollte man sich dann durch items holen. 
ich hab das immer gern zum telen genutzt und dann halt geswitcht.


----------



## masaeN (9. Juli 2008)

du musst nicht zwingend mit nem sturmschild rumlaufen ... du kannst z.B auch mosars kreis oder wie das schild heisse da musst z.B weniger dex skillen ... und hat 2 sox für z.B mf wie man will ... oder ress


----------



## Tennissocke (9. Juli 2008)

http://diablo3.ingame.de/index.php

guck einfach mal da nach ... denk das hilft dir sicher weiter


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

Um die Frage zu klären ob Bosse auf Hölle Immun sind -> Nein. Allerdings haben Sie unterschiedliche Resistenzen. Mephisto hat auf Hölle z.B. nen recht hohen Lightningresiswert, Andariel ist zum Beispiel sehr feueranfällig.


----------

